# my 05 gto with 7600 mi overheated today



## fenderbirdbass (Jun 18, 2006)

My GTO overheated today.It was giving me a hot reading this morning and I only drove it 3 mi.At a friends house I went inside and left it idling and came out and coolant was all over the ground.So do you all think it was the thermostat or the water pump????It looked like it overflowed from the overflow resevior,no busted hoses.I had to get it towed to the dealer in Newark, DE where I bought the car in June.Now I don't have a ride to work in the morning this sucks big time!!!!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

could have been the over flow hose where it meets the res and the rat


----------



## mjadams87 (May 19, 2006)

very similar thing happened to me. i went to go pick up a buddy and when i came back, the ground was flooded with coolant. a very minor hose leak, but boy did it make a mess. 

Hopefully its just this... all they had to do was put pressure through the system and then put a new clamp on the hose. piece of cake procedure.

dont sweat it


----------



## Cottonfarmer (Jul 11, 2005)

fenderbirdbass said:


> My GTO overheated today.It was giving me a hot reading this morning and I only drove it 3 mi.At a friends house I went inside and left it idling and came out and coolant was all over the ground.So do you all think it was the thermostat or the water pump????It looked like it overflowed from the overflow resevior,no busted hoses.I had to get it towed to the dealer in Newark, DE where I bought the car in June.Now I don't have a ride to work in the morning this sucks big time!!!!


Mine did the same thing about three weeks ago when sitting at idle but I caught it before any coolant was lost. The overheat light came on with the warning chime and I noticed that the temp gauge was at full hot. I let it cool a bit before checking coolant level and found it to be still full. Started engine and temp immediately fell on back to normal level. I then tried to get the car to duplicate this condition by driving it hard with the AC on and then parking in the sun with the engine idling and AC on with the radiatior pointed away from any wind and the car refused to get hot again.

That was weird. I think either one of two things happened: (1) the thermostat stuck or (2) for some reason the radiator fans did not kick in when the temp level started rising. From now on I will never trust the car not to overheat when sitting at idle. -Jim


----------



## fenderbirdbass (Jun 18, 2006)

I noticed it was acting up the last few days.The temp ga. was going high and the fans kicked on to bring it right down but today it did not do that.I did not even have the ac on this morning so it should have been running cool.I think the thermostat is locked.I was going to make a apt. on monday so I guess it will get took care of now anyway.I just don't want to damage the motor from too much heat.I think my next mod is a prediator or hypertech and a 160 thermostat.


----------



## fenderbirdbass (Jun 18, 2006)

I got the car back this afternoon.They refilled the radiator.Fired it up took it for 11 mile drive.No overheating at all....they let it sit idleing...no overheating.Weird ****.I drove it home and the temp was between 1/4-1/2 line so it was cool as a cucumber...maybe a air pocket in system I don't know.Hopefully this won't happen again.


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

Here's one for ya

Took my 05 to the DEALERSHIP for a belt like squeak noise that turned out to the alternator pulley. They replaced the alternator under warranty

However the dumba**es didn't re-connect the cooling fan. Because I was on the interstate, the car didn't overheat until I got off onto surface streets and was sitting in traffic.

I was TORQUED


----------

